# Celtics fans talking trash about AI and Iguadala



## GloryDays (Oct 18, 2005)

http://celticsblog.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1849

I guess some of them just have to be sore winners. Sorry not all of us are like that. 
AI is a great player, can't believe anyone could say differently.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Good for them.


----------



## chucho (Dec 2, 2005)

They're just haters, it is as simple as that.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ima hater too I hate Boston Always will I think thats how it will always be and should be so let me be the first to say F BOSTON well get em in philly I am actually gonna try to be at that game this year bc there is no other team i like watching Philly beat better then them


----------



## Future76 (Nov 12, 2005)

"Iverson is not a great player. Great players are players like Jordan, Duncan Etc. players that win and shoot a high %."

Uhh... This guy must be Einstein.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Future76 said:


> "Iverson is not a great player. Great players are players like Jordan, Duncan Etc. players that win and shoot a high %."
> 
> Uhh... This guy must be Einstein.


You my friend have no knowledge of basketball whatsoever you have 4 posts here is that how long youve watched basketball too

How many Scoring Titles does Allen have?
Has he Won an MvP?
Averaged over 27 pts his first 7 years in the league?

Look some stuff up be4 you act like you know what your talking about


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't think future was the one saying that. I think he was making fun of the clown who did say that. Hence the Ugh comment. Play nice Route lol.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> I don't think future was the one saying that. I think he was making fun of the clown who did say that. Hence the Ugh comment. Play nice Route lol.


oops didnt notice the " " damnit all thats twice i did that sorry but what can i say gotta rep my Sixers :banana:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Happens to the best of us :banana: 

Go Sixers!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Route I-76 doesn't stand for that kind of ****. You show 'em what the Sixers fans are about!


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

AI will have the last laugh in april...actually, probably march, that's when we should clinch a spot and the Celtics will be eliminated.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

The Effin One said:


> AI will have the last laugh in april...actually, probably march, that's when we should clinch a spot and the Celtics will be eliminated.


 :cheers:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Boston *Hates the super bowl 39 defeat* Let us reign and dominate, *Marks his birthday march 3rd that's when the C's will be elimated from playoff contention*


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Pierce is a chump. 
Boston sucks.
AI is king.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

For every smart fan there is a dumb one.


----------



## Iverson3Philly (Dec 8, 2005)

Future76 said:


> "Iverson is not a great player. Great players are players like Jordan, Duncan Etc. players that win and shoot a high %."
> 
> Uhh... This guy must be Einstein.



what do u mean that iverson isn't a great player. is michael jordan as quick as iverson? NO
does michael jordan have better defense than iverson? NO WAY JOSE


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Iverson3Philly said:


> what do u mean that iverson isn't a great player. is michael jordan as quick as iverson? NO


Correct.


> does michael jordan have better defense than iverson? NO WAY JOSE


Incorrect.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Iverson3Philly said:


> what do u mean that iverson isn't a great player. is michael jordan as quick as iverson? NO
> does michael jordan have better defense than iverson? NO WAY JOSE



I thought he was kidding when I read this this...Is there an Anti Rep???


----------

